# Why won't my Oscars, Green Texas Cichlids chase live food!



## StampsChris1 (Sep 29, 2019)

Although they're juvenile anywhere from 2.5 to 3.5" I thought for sure they'd eat some feeder guppies. It could also be from me feeding them to much. I just know I put feeder guppies and ghost shrimp in there and just looked at them. What could this be? I thought it was instinct!


----------



## Jeffmbunakeeper (Apr 25, 2019)

I have no idea never owned an oscar always heard that Oscar's are trash cans with fins would eat anything...lol....but get yourself a pike cichlid if you want to see a cichlid hunt and demolish live food


----------

